# 남자친구



## Level 1

Hello,

What does numja chigu mean when translated into English?
It's Korean.

Thank you for your help.


Level 1


----------



## MingRaymond

Hello Level 1,

I think you mean namja chigu (남자친구). It is boyfriend. 

MR


----------



## Level 1

Wow!  Thanks for letting me know.  I guy here asked if "I wanted a namja chigu?".  Doesn't that seem a little odd...  Anyway, thanks, I don't know what would have happened if I blindly said yes!

Oh my goodness...


----------



## gteentea

'namja chigu' (X) -> 'namja chingu' (O)


----------

